# pics o9



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Those pictures are fantastic..You have got that camera in the right spot..Thanks for sharing.....JIM....:!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

AWESOME PICS! What camera is that? i am in the market for a new one, mine rite now has a really slow trigger speed and it seems to be gettin slower. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

a few yesterday


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

fatkid- that apple pic is awesome.

I have deer come in my back yard every late summer and eat the apples- they chomp them like potato chips.. loud!

thx for sharing the pics


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how many cameras you are using but as was mentioned you have some great shots. There should be some nice bucks there for this year and some nice stock for years to come. You seem to have a few with asymmetric growth. One of these years we will probably see you holding up one of those boys in a trophy shot that has huge mass and points galore.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice pics man. You have alot of nice deer on your property!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Those are some nice looking deer I like those crazy racked ones those are my favorite i'd take one of them over a perfect 8 point anyday!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Once again, your property has produced many great bucks this year. Not sure if you've connected yet, but best of luck for you if you haven't yet.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Rodger, is that sidecut in maumee?


----------

